# Is this routine too much for the average person



## Chris52686 (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i found this on flexmagazine.com it is ronnie colemans ultimate mass program, but do you think it will work for the average person(the way the exercises are set up you dont really have time to recover, and i thought that you should do low reps for mass not 12)

EXERCISE SETS REPS 

DAY 1 
BACK 
Deadlifts 4 6-12 
Barbell rows 4 10-12 
T-bar rows 4 10-12 
One-arm dumbbell rows 4 10-12 
BICEPS 
Barbell curls 4 12 
Seated alternate dumbbell curls 4 12 
Cambered-bar preacher curls 4 12 
Standing cable curls 4 12 
SHOULDERS 
Military presses 4 10-12 
Seated dumbbell presses superset with 4 12 
Front dumbbell raises 4 12 

DAY 2 
LEGS 
Squats 5-6 12 
Leg presses 4 12 
Parking-lot lunges 2 100 yards 
Stiff-leg deadlifts 4 12 
Seated leg curls 4 12 
Donkey raises 4 12 
Seated raises 4 12 

DAY 3 
CHEST 
Flat bench presses 5 12 
Incline barbell presses 3 12 
Flat dumbbell presses 4 12 
Flat flyes 4 12 
TRICEPS 
Seated cambered-bar French curls 3 12-15 
Seated dumbbell extensions 4 12-15 
Close-grip bench presses 4 12-15 

DAY 4 
BACK 
Barbell rows 5 10-12 
Pulley rows 4 10-12 
Machine pulldowns 3 10-12 
Front pulldowns 3 10-12 
BICEPS 
Incline alternate dumbbell curls 4 12 
Machine curls superset with 
Barbell curls 4 12 
Standing cable curls 4 12 
SHOULDERS 
Seated dumbbell presses 4 12 
Front dumbbell raises (drop sets) 3 8-25 
Machine presses (drop sets) 3 8-25 

DAY 5 
LEGS 
Leg extensions 4 30 
Front squats 4 12-15 
Hack squats 4 12 
Standing leg curls 4 12-15 
Lying leg curls 4 12-15 
Donkey raises 4 12 
Seated raises 4 12 

DAY 6 
CHEST 
Incline dumbbell presses 4 12 
Decline barbell presses 4 12 
Incline flyes 4 12 
Decline dumbbell presses 4 12 
TRICEPS 
Lying cambered-bar extensions 4 12-15 
Machine dips 4 12-15 
Seated cambered-bar French curls 4 12-15


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 17, 2003)

I guess that I'm not quite an average person then. There's no way that I could do squats the day after doing deads. Well, maybe with an empty bar.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)

Read the first line over...."ronnie colemans ultimate mass program"....do you consider Ronnie an average person? in other words YES its a pretty intense routine and not for beginners.


----------



## moon (Sep 17, 2003)

yes pretty intense...i will do one day.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 17, 2003)

I would do all these days in 1, not spread out over 6.

Actually, to be quite honest with you, I think this is one of the worst workouts I have ever seen.  I sincerely hope Ronnie Coleman doesn't actually do this routine.  I would be willing to be that a ghostwriter made this all up, which is usually what happens.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 17, 2003)

Lesson One: Never get your routines from any Weider magazine.

Lesson Two: Never try and follow a routine that a juiced up pro follows.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 17, 2003)

STOP reading flex magazine this moment my friend, filled with manuscia, much better info elsewhere


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Chris52686 *_
> Well i found this on flexmagazine.com it is ronnie colemans ultimate mass program, but do you think it will work for the average person(the way the exercises are set up you dont really have time to recover, and i thought that you should do low reps for mass not 12)
> 
> EXERCISE SETS REPS
> ...


----------



## racoon02 (Sep 17, 2003)

If stick a gallon of gear in your ass every day then yes, this workout is appropriate.


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Lesson One: Never get your routines from any Weider magazine.
> 
> Lesson Two: Never try and follow a routine that a juiced up pro follows.



loving this advice!


----------



## Mindless (Sep 20, 2003)

No, theres no way a normal person could do that


----------



## Sirliftsalot (Sep 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Lesson One: Never get your routines from any Weider magazine.
> 
> Lesson Two: Never try and follow a routine that a juiced up pro follows.



 Whats wrong with Weider routines?


----------



## gr81 (Sep 20, 2003)

everything man, they are misleading you and are only concerned about getting your dough bro. They say that Ronnie coleman does this and that and you should too, give me a break. first of all it is a ghost writer penning that shit down and even if it way RC, the average lifter can't handle a MR O routine to begin with. they give the impression that you can do this certain thing and buy their supp and you can achieve thing that are not realistically possible, would you want to trust people like that. There are so many other sources that are3 much more trustworthy and reliable to gain useful info from, trust me. Forget those mainstream magazines, I wouldn't even wipe my ass with that shit


----------



## Sirliftsalot (Sep 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> everything man, they are misleading you and are only concerned about getting your dough bro. They say that Ronnie coleman does this and that and you should too, give me a break. first of all it is a ghost writer penning that shit down and even if it way RC, the average lifter can't handle a MR O routine to begin with. they give the impression that you can do this certain thing and buy their supp and you can achieve thing that are not realistically possible, would you want to trust people like that. There are so many other sources that are3 much more trustworthy and reliable to gain useful info from, trust me. Forget those mainstream magazines, I wouldn't even wipe my ass with that shit



I see your point, and youre right. However my first training book was a Weider,and I used it to learn proper lift tech., proper set rep,fast twitch slow twitch,negatives, pyramids ect...I probably wouldnt be lifting today if it werent for his book(I think it was called" Joe weiders training encyclopedia" or some shit like that)As far as the main stream mag's, The pictures are pretty.Hee Hee


----------



## gr81 (Sep 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sirliftsalot *_
> I see your point, and youre right. However my first training book was a Weider,and I used it to learn proper lift tech., proper set rep,fast twitch slow twitch,negatives, pyramids ect...I probably wouldnt be lifting today if it werent for his book(I think it was called" Joe weiders training encyclopedia" or some shit like that)As far as the main stream mag's, The pictures are pretty.Hee Hee




their info is very very basic for sure so for a beginner it may serve some purpose, it can just be very misleading, the pics are abotu all it has going for it alright


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2003)

I am going to add on to this.  See Jack was a good book to learn to read on, but once you learned to read, I hope you chose something better.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Chris52686 *_
> Is this routine too much for the average person



Uh, yeah...


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sirliftsalot *_
> I see your point, and youre right. However my first training book was a Weider,and I used it to learn proper lift tech., proper set rep,fast twitch slow twitch,negatives, pyramids ect...I probably wouldnt be lifting today if it werent for his book(I think it was called" Joe weiders training encyclopedia" or some shit like that)As far as the main stream mag's, The pictures are pretty.Hee Hee



The training book you speak of is a "book" not an advertisement riddled magazine as mentioned above.    Yea Joes "book" and there are many out there by others that instruct on movements, various excercise options, bodybuilding principles etc. and definitely worth 10 bucks for a beginner.  But like everyone is saying,, workouts such as the original one posted would overtrain the more then average person not to mention a beginner.   Believe it or not, I still subscribe to Muscle & Fitness because it does have alot of good to offer but you need to know what is good info and what needs to be skipped.   I gave up flex, ironman, and the rest of them about 5 years ago.   I used to buy them not to copy their workouts but to look at the pics and read some of the articles.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 21, 2003)

Muscle Development is not only informative, but hilarious.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

Yea I stopped that subscription too.  Talk about a pill for ensomnia.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 21, 2003)

But the cartoons are funny!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

muscleheads?  yea they are great.


----------

